# Fortnite dome of light



## frateb (Sep 29, 2016)

Hey everybody, I was looking to do a fortnite Halloween theme this year... any ideas of how to do a dome of light? was hoping to have it appear over the stoop where the kids would need to go to collect candy... love to have it as a shrinking light but would settle for just a dome over the stoop.


If anyone doesn't know the game, there is a shrinking dome of light that the players have to stay inside otherwise they take massive damage.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

I think the easy way to have it shrink would be projection of some kind.

take something like this orb and just blank out the lower half to get a dome image.





like this maybe..
Vimeo / 403 Forbidden


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I play the game. You are wanting to have a storm barrier dome that they have to come into? In the game it is a dome but when it gets to the center where it would be small enough for a porch light, it is actually a cylinder of light with the outside being purple. I would suggest you use a laser. Look up laser vortex tunnel and you will see how to do it yourself or buy one from a place that makes them. Basically a laser into a computer fan that has a mirror mounted to it so it throws a cone of light. Mine is green. The game should be blue or purple but those are at times much more powerful lasers that would hurt a ToTs eyes. To get the vortex to show up, you need fog. As the fog passes the beam it makes swirling patterns of that color.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Also this thread using a projector instead

https://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=39873&highlight=laser+vortex


----------

